# Need prayers for my daughter and her new born son Ethan



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My newest grandson Ethan Jacob Manuael was born Jan 2,at 7:51PM, he weighed in at 7lb.9oz, 20 inches long, my daughter had a rough delivery, she was in labor 18 hours, she ruptured her cervic and utrus and lost 1200cc of blood, it was very scarey for a time, she was rushed to er and had stitches.
My grandson Ethan swallowed some fluids when he was being born and is in ICU, he isn't able to eat and breath at the same time, so he has a tube in his little nose, I am in AZ and wasn't there to be with my precious daughter and her son:smcry: my daughter will be in the hospital one or two more days, and we arien't sure when baby Ethan will be home. Please pray for them, I am waiting on pins and needles, I told her I would fly to Seattle, just waiting to see when. I will keep you updated.
My son inlaw sent me these pictures of Ethan in ICU, I wanted you to meet my precious grandson


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this news . You're grandson and daughter are in my prayers! When my daughter was pregnant for my granddaughter, Rosslyn, they had to induce her 2 weeks early because Rosslyn wasn't growing. The Dr. Said she needed to be born to fet nutrition . Her delivery was hard and they almost did a C section. Rosslynn weighed under 5 pounds but was healthy! It is so scary if I could of taken my daughter's place, I would have.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awwww, he's so cute!! :wub: I'll say a prayer for Ethan and your daughter that they are both home and on their way to recovery quickly.

Congratulations Granny!!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What a darling little boy. Your daughter and Ethan will be in my prayers. Please take care of yourself Paula.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your daughter and grandson Paula. He is beautiful, and praying he is better soon.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dearest Paula, I am so sorry that this has happened to your daughter and her new born son. Ethan is absolutely adorable and I know you can't wait to hold him. We will keep you and your entire family in our warm thoughts and prayers. We will pray from strength for you during this difficult time, and a speedy recovery to health for your daughter and sweet little Ethan. Please keep us posted. Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dear Paula, you must have been sick with worry. Have a friend who gave birth and had a seizure right after it. She lost a lot of blood but was fine. I'm praying for darling little Ethan and your daughter. I hope they will be fine and able to leave the hospital soon. I can imagine how much you want to see them with you own eyes.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula, I don't think there is anyone who knows the power of prayer more than you... and know that prayers are going out for both your daughter , and your beautiful new grandson, Ethan!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Ethan is beautiful. I know it must be difficult for you to be so far way. I hope you'll be able to see them soon. Sending good thoughts and prayers for your daughter and precious Ethan.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh what a beautiful sweet boy! I'm so sorry and I know Ou must just be itching to get over there! I'm praying for your dear daughter and grandson!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ethan is adorable! Will be praying for the whole family.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Paula What is your daughter and son in law's first names? A momma's prayers make much power available.. We are standing with you for speedy recovery for your precious daughter and grandson. Angels surround the hospital rooms. Peace to your family and wisdom upon the DRs. in Jesus name. HUGS TO YOU.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Paula of course you are always in my prayers. You always pray for all of us and our loved ones and now we will pray for you even more in your time of need. I pray that you get to be with your daughter soon and that both she and baby Ethan get better soon so that they can go home and enjoy this journey we call life.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh dear Paula, my thoughts and love are with you and your daughter and your darling grandson. I hope with all my heart that all will be well and you will all enjoy the sweet happiness of ushering a new soul into the world with love.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Prayers being sent to your daughter and Ethan. He is just precious.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula - praying for your daughter and your beautiful new grandson.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Paula - we will certainly hold your daughter and your precious new grandson in our hearts and prayers. Your new grandson certainly is handsome!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

_Dearest Heavenly Father ... 

Please, I pray that our beautiful Paula's newest grandson, Ethan Jacob Manuael, will be out of ICU and home soon ... all with the tender loving care of the ICU nurses and staff, who are his Earth Angels. 

I thank You for also listening to our heartfelt prayers, that are being said by Paula's friends ... who are here on Spoiled Maltese. 

I pray that Paula, and her daughter and family, will soon be holding precious Ethan in their arms ... enjoying him with tender loving kisses, hugs, laughter, and joy. 

I pray Ethan's Mommy will heal quickly ... as I, too, pray for her beautiful new son.

Thank you, Father, for hearing my prayers and those of Paula's other friends on SM._

Paula, congratulations on your precious and adorable new grandson. And, congratulations to your daughter and family, too! I am sure he is receiving the best of care and will be home soon. Love, hugs, and kisses for you, my darling friend. 

Marie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Paula he is absolutely perfect. Such a gorgeous little boy. Congrats! Of course he and his mommy are in my prayers. I don't pray 'out loud' here on SM much out of respect to other faiths or beliefs, but I know your faith and your belief. So, Heavenly Father I thank you for this precious new life. You have created Ethan with a destiny. There is a plan and a purpose for his life. We ask that You lay Your healing hands upon his tiny body and that his body would begin to be able to function properly...as You had designed. We ask that You be with his mommy and restore her strength and heal her body. We ask that Your perfect peace abide in and around the entire family. We ask that you arrange passage for Paula to be with her daughter and new grandson. We ask all of these things in the mighty name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I Knew I could come to you and be assured prayers are being sent up to our Lord. My daughter's name is Charity, I named her that after 1 Corn. 13
her husbands name is Ferando, my daughter has another son from another marriage his name is Cooper, he's 11, tonight he is meeting his little brother for the first time, gosh I wish I could see that
I rest in my Lord's arms knowing he is beside precious baby Ethan and my Charity, I'm praying but I know God answers when two or more gather. I will keep you updated.
Precious Ethan is adorable isn't he:heart::smootch:
You have know idea how much I love reading your prayers, thank you


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug: My daughter had a hard first delivery, so I understand and feel for you. Not easy when you are not close by. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Your daughter and little Ethan have my prayers, Paula. We know how that works in my family with newborns and preemies. What a beautiful boy he is!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Paula, he is a beautiful baby! I will be praying also. I know you are counting the days until you can hold him and snuggle him.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh Paula, I am so saddened by this news. I am sending up prayers for your daughter and beautiful new grandson, Ethan.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lots of prayers for your Ethan and for your daughter. May the dear Lord bless and protect them always.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Paula you and your family are in my prayers. My daughter inhaled fluid when she was born and recovered just fine. What a beautiful baby.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Paula, I'm so sorry to hear this, I know it must be hard on you being so far away. You always have the best prayers for us when we need them and I'm sure everyone will be sending prayers your way. I pray everything will be fine with you daughter and Ethan. 
He's a beautiful baby Paula and I can't wait to hear he's home with his family. 
Please keep us updated.
Love & hugs to you & your family


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Many prayers being said for your daughter, Ethan and you, too, Paula.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, you, Charity and sweet little Ethan are getting love and strength from all of us here.

You know the power of prayer, and I believe that they will be answered.

Love you, sweet friend.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm adding my prayers to the others' here. Your new grandson is adorable! Hopefully both mom and baby will be able to come home soon, healthy and trouble-free. Big hugs to you-- it's hard being a mom sometimes, and being far away is that much harder!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Paula what a precious little one! Praying that all goes well for your daughter and little Ethan, and that he will be home with his mom and dad soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, dear friend---Ethan as you know means "enduring & strong" and we know that Jacob was also a very strong character in the OT that "wrestled w/God" ---I feel confident that this will be true for your baby grandson.
Having worked in the NICU in the US I know how scary this is for the parents---I pray he will be well cared for---that he will feel loved and that the nurses will be attentive to him & his parents.
I pray too for you and his gramps---that you can be w/your daughter soon and that your presence will bring comfort & cheer to Charity & her DH.
He is so, so precious & beautiful. There is NOTHING like new life. Enjoy him, my friend, you are blessed.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

*Yes Paula, I will say prayers for you beautiful little grandson! Please keep us informed. :heart:*


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my-how scary for you, dear Paula! Praise the Lord, they both came through this. Ethan is precious and he looks plump, pink, and healthy. God bless your precious daughter and you. Congratulations!:hugging::wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Saying prayers that all goes well for your daughter and your new precious grandson.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Paula my prayers are with your family keep your head up God is a healer our doctor our father and he protects us please keep us updated im so sorry that your daughter is going through this i have faith and hope they will get better xoxo:wub::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am praying for your daughter, your beautiful grandson and your family...congratulations.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Paula, praying for you, your daughter and grandson. Hope everything ends up alright x


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Paula your grandson is so beautiful ,please place a little kiss on his head from your 
friend across the pond ,sorry to hear your daughter had such a bad delivery 
God bless her ..
prayers and hugs on the way ..xxxx


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - checking for an update on Charity and Ethan. Sending love and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry your daughter had such a rough delivery. But baby Ethan is adorable. Hoping everyone is doing better today, and will be able to go home soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

no update
:blush:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

awww such a little sweetheart. 
hoping he is doing better and that everything goes well for the new baby and family:wub:


----------

